# Bulls back up in the bay



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

Last week I was out for about 2 hours and caught two bulls along the north side of Choctawhatchee Bay, between Alaqua Bayou and the 331 bridge. They both hit live mullet on a jig head. I had not caught a bull red from the kayak, was a bit awkward measuring and photographing them. I measured them at 33 and 34 inches, but they weren't really flat, or being very cooperative. It was so much fun, I'm still pretty pumped from it. They really do pull the yak around


----------



## PaulB (Nov 3, 2014)

That's a couple of nice fish...


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

nice catch, you get the bait yourself?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good looking fish


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome fish, congrats. Where did you get the live mullet?
Thanks


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice fish and fantastic photos.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry I'm so late in replying. I cast net for the mullet from a dock on the N side of the bay. I haven't seen much bait lately, but that day the mullet were plentiful. I guess my starts just aligned


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice fish. Good photos too.


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey buddy I live in freeport. I fish the bay and alaqua/la grange/basin/joes bayous all the time. If you ever want to fish I would love to see how you throw for mullet. I think it's a skill that I need to sharpen. Call or text me anytime. I am going out friday and monday. 912-271-four seven two eight!


----------



## BigFatYak (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice fish man!!


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

Cliphord, i haven't been out since so I haven't called you. I probably wont be on the water much till midmarch, life getting in the way of fishing


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Being fairly new to kayak fishing, where do you guys launch to fish Alaqua/LaGrange/Mallet Bayous? Not looking for secret spots, just launch spots. I'm also willing to fish with anyone in that area. Tight Lines. GT


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

I launched from private property that I randomly have access to. But, where the creek feeding alaqua bayou crosses Hwy 20, there is a parking area with a boat ramp (and a rope swing). Also, and possibly better, at the end of alaqua drive there is a tiny, sandy beach that is a great launch point and doesn't get as much use b/c there is no boat ramp. You have to park a bit up the road, past the No Parking signs. I've heard to put in there and work along the western shoreline. There is a hole around the mouth they say holds fish. I caught my reds along the slope where the flats drop off into the bay. Winter is a good time to target trout in the creeks and bayous

Its hard for me to make plans to fish with other yakkers, I have three young kids and basically just fish when time opens up. Even if I do plan it enough ahead of time, something can easily derail my plans.


----------

